# Beliebige Dateiinformationen auslesen z.B. Letzter Zugriff



## Screaper (26. Sep 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich suche eine Methode, mit der ich beliebige Dateien nach Informationen abfragen kann. 

Konkret interessieren mich folgende Daten:

Datei Name, Größe, Erstellt am (Datum, Uhrzeit) , geändert am (Datum Uhrzeit) , letzter Zugriff (Datum Uhrzeit), Dateiformat (z.B. .exe oder .doc).

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Sep 2006)

Alles in der Klasse java.io.File


----------



## Screaper (26. Sep 2006)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, aber da war ich schon, und da gibt es nur lastModified().

Was ich benötige ist: Hier ein Beispiel: 

c:\test.vmm

Wenn ich das als Parameter übergebe, möchte ich folgende ausgabe erhalten:

name: test         typ:vmm      Size:  53471Byte 
erstellt am: 01.02.2004 11:42:32 
modified am: 04.04.2005 03:10:37  
letzter zugriff:  30.08.2006 20:55:31


Ich denke mir schon, dass es keine feritge Methode dieser art gibt, aber es muss doch irgendwie möglich sein, wenigstens die einzelnen daten auszulesen. Zusammenbauen kann ich mir das dann ja selbst.


----------



## Leroy42 (26. Sep 2006)

Da nicht alle, von Java unterstützten, Betriebssysteme diese
Informationen anbieten, kann Java sie auch nicht anbieten.

Dies geht nur BS-spezifisch mit JNI


----------



## Roar (26. Sep 2006)

name: getName()
größe: length()
letzte änderung: lastModified()
erstellt am und letzter zugriff gibts nicht in allen dateisystemen, deshalb auch nicht in File
einen dateityp gibt's nicht, ich kann auch eine exe datei ....txt nennen. wenn du den echten typ haben willst, musst du in die datei reingucken ansonsten halt gucken welche endung sie hat (getName())


----------

